# Touchscreen conversion



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard that it is possible to give touchscreen capability to an LCD that did not start out that way.

Has anyone tried this? What should I know before trying to do it? Any figures on cost?
Will I have to do anything special after the fact to get touchscreen capability in Win 7?

Right now I'm NOT doing it because of win 8, but I am thinking about trying to dual boot...key word here is thinking.

To give you an idea of how I'd be in terms of ability to take on such a project...I am currently in a Hardware repair class (A+ prep), and have become far more comfortable working with hardware. That being said I am still in the class and am not yet near expert status. Better than your average bear, maybe. 
*I will not be offended if you assume I don't know and explain accordingly!*


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There are touchscreen addon overlays,but they are
almost as expensive as a monitor.
You have to find one that fits you monitor.
This is an example.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/21-3-Inch-5-Wire-Resistive-Touch-Screen-Panel-Kit-USB-for-21-3-LCD-Monitor-TFT-/270992780864?pt=US_Laptop_Screens_LCD_Panels&hash=item3f186dae40
The touchscreen is a mouse/pointer type device and should be enabled
by default in windows 7.
Might still need drivers depending on the hardware.


----------

